# Question Regarding QuickTime .mov to .wmv Conversion



## Lessa1310 (May 9, 2007)

Every time I try to use QuickTime Pro to export a .mov video clip (let's say, 3 minutes long) to .wmv, I can only get the first 30 seconds (more or less) of the file back converted to .wmv. What parameters should I be changing within QuickTime Pro in order to have the entire file "exported" (or converted) to .wmv?  
Thanks in advance for any tip on this subject.
Claudio Lessa
in Brasilia, Brazil
Removed email address


----------



## DigitalCreations (May 21, 2007)

Lessa1310 said:


> Every time I try to use QuickTime Pro to export a .mov video clip (let's say, 3 minutes long) to .wmv, I can only get the first 30 seconds (more or less) of the file back converted to .wmv. What parameters should I be changing within QuickTime Pro in order to have the entire file "exported" (or converted) to .wmv?
> Thanks in advance for any tip on this subject.
> Claudio Lessa
> in Brasilia, Brazil
> (Email Address Removed by Triple6)


The codecs to convert from Quicktime to WMV are provided by Flip4Mac. You will need to upgrade this application i.e. pay for it, so that it will convert the full length of any QT movie.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Try this.
http://media-convert.com/

By the way, Lessa1310, you're probably going to get some more spam since you posted you e-mail address.


----------

